# Walfischsteak...



## wodibo (15. März 2007)

...oder besser Walsteak???

Egal, denn es soll schmecken und nicht heißen :q

Bei der Boarditour nach Hitra kam die Idee auf, einen gemeinsamen Bruzel-, Grillabend zu verbringen. Was spricht dagegen, sich mal an die einheimische Küche zu wagen?
Aaaaaaber keiner weiß so richtig wie.
Ich denke mal das wir Wal im Supermarkt bekommen sollten. Wie wird der zubereitet und was für Gewürze nimmt man in welchen Mengen. Was ist besser? Grillen oder Braten? Sollte man das Fleisch vorher einlegen oder nicht?

Die gleiche Frage stelle ich dann auch mal gleich in Richtung Elch, da einige Sportsfreunde doch lieber auf Elch ausweichen wollen.

Ich hoffe mal das unsere Chefköche dazu eine paar Rezepte auf Lager haben.

Jedenfalls danke ich schonmal vorweg für Eure Mühen :m


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Leg die vorher kurz mit Öl eingestrichenen Steaks am besten auf den Grill, von beiden Seiten wie Rind kurz anbraten. Pfanne geht auch, aber die Quali ist nicht annähernd so gut wie vom Grill.

Dazu die Tüten-Pfeffersauce aus dem norwegischen Supermarkt (gibt es überall), angeschmorte Zwiebeln über das fertig gegrillte/ gebratene Fleisch und dazu mit Kräutern bedeckte, vorher gekochte und dann geviertelte, im Ofen gebackene Kartoffeln inkl. Schale. 

Das Fleisch auf dem Teller nach Belieben Würzen mit Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

PS: wobei alleine der Name WalFISCH mir schon allergene Pickel verursacht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Beide Fleischarten wie ein Rumpsteak behandeln.
 Schmeckt spitze.#6 


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt|wavey:


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*



Karstein schrieb:


> PS: wobei alleine der Name WalFISCH mir schon allergene Pickel verursacht!



Aber so kommt man zu Antworten..... :q


----------



## andre23 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

wal und elch habe ich durch no freund schon oft serviert bekommen...wal sieht nicht nur aus wie rind ist auch so zu behandeln ...wie schon angemerkt... und die kartoffeln mit knobi, zwiebeln und salz pfeffer/chilli im offen, natürlich etwas öl passen perfekt...evt. rotweins...wenn noch etwas da und nicht ausgetrunken...elch ist eine andere geschichte und dauert im offen etwas länger (mit jeder menge gewürzen) meist aus der no flora zubereitet...aber auch simpel mit salz und pfeffer nicht schlecht...dünne scheiben mit senf öl marinade+knobi ect. auf dem grill mit dazu gegrillten weißbrot(gibt in no ja nix anderes) und salat(sehr teuer hier oben) kommt gut ...zum glück läßt sich über geschmack nicht streiten..max empfehlen...
mvh andre´


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Danke andre23 #6

was ist mehr zu empfehlen? Die Zubereitung auf dem Grill, in der Pfanne oder im Backofen?

Danke 
Dieter


----------



## andre23 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

bin noch wach da ich hier in cph morgen nur von 12.00-14.00 uhr arbeiten muß:vik:..ist eben ein wenig anders...also wal eher grill...und elch mehr als braten....umgekehrt aber auch sehr gut..kommt auf leute und deren geschmack an#c...aber beides immer zu empfehlen als no fan!!!....vieleicht ein wenig fisch als vorspeise dazu...in welcher form auch immer...aber beim dessert aufpassen die norweger haben keinen sinn dafür!!!#q

mvh andre´#h


----------



## vaaberg (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Karstein mit Pickeln auch nicht schlecht.

                                  :vik: 

Spätpupertäre Erscheinung macht sich gut|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

.... evtl. die Hoffnung das es wieder aufwärts geht mit der ............

Wir machen uns immer ein Wal"fisch" Gulasch.
Wenig Zwiebel,Sazs und Pfeffer, dazu gibts Opland Aquavit und echtes Budweiser.

Ab 5.Mai !


----------



## Peterpaul (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

#d  also die paar Wale die es gibt noch in die Pfanne hauen? Ne, ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Also wenn du nichts weisst, dann????????


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Hat immerhin ganze 10 Beiträge gedauert bis sowas kam...  |rolleyes   

Elch hat mir weniger geschmeckt - aber hervorragend war Bär. Allerdings war das in Schweden, weiß nicht wies in NO damit aussieht. #c


----------



## Reisender (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Bei Elch sollte man Vorsichtig sein, da er schnell Trocken wird bei der Zubereitung.

Der Elch hat so gut wie kein Fett und ist auch noch Cholesterin frei !!#6


Salz, Pfeffer, Möhre, Zwiebeln, Speck alles sammt kleine schneiden und zum Elch (Scharft Angebraten)in Topf geben. Dann halb mit Wasser auffüllen und bei bedarf auch noch 1-2  Brühwürfel mit in den Topf geben. Dann bei Schwacher Hitze 2-3 Stunden Köcheln lassen. Bis das Fleisch von alleine zerfällt......Wichtig das er auf kleiner Flamme vor sich hin zieht.....es nützt nichts wenn man ihn Feuer unter den Hintern macht. Ansonsten habt ihr einen Schuh auf dem Tisch......

Die Soße mit Saure-Sahne anreichern, Abschmecken und fertig. Dazu reicht man Klöße und oder Kartoffeln........

So machen die Schweden es......natürlich kann man auch noch andere Gemüsearten dazu  machen, je nach belieben.....

Wal ist auch einfach !!! Wie Tunfisch Braten und mit Beilage servieren.

Vie Spaß und viel Glück im Norden !! Kommt alle wieder Gesund zurück .#h#h#h


----------



## Uwe_H (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Elchgulasch!!! Zubereiten wie normales Gulasch auch, wenn man Google benutzt findet man sogar einige Rezepte.

Zum Wal kann ich nix sagen, da bin quasi erfahrungsfrei!


----------



## raubangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Habe mal versucht, deutsche Bezugsquellen für Walfleisch zu finden.
Na ja.....

Aber bei der Suche fand ich einige Infos über den Giftgehalt von norwegischen Zwergwalfleisch.
Kann man gar nicht essen - Elbaale sind dagegen wohl richtig gesund.

Ein Witz der Geschichte, dass die Verschmutzung der Meere die Wale vielleicht noch retten wird.


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

@raubangler

das ist eine Halbwahrheit. Es stimmt das Wale eine Art schwimmende Giftkonserve sind. Aber dieses Gift wird zu 95% im Fett abgelagert. Das Fleisch selber ist nicht mehr belastet als bei einem Rind, das an der Autobahn grast.


----------



## Leif (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Vielleicht hilft dir das!


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Super Leif #6 und vielen Dank #v

Ich hab den Thread hier in unserem reisethread verlinkt und hoffe das "unsere Köche" fleißig mitlesen.

Am besten fand ich den Zubereitungsvorschlag von Muggel aus dem Forum von Norwegen-Freunde. Ich hoffe mal das ich es zitieren darf, da ich ja auch ein Norwegenfreund bin  



> Beim ersten mal der Zubereitung habe ich das walfleisch einen Tag vorher in Knoblauch, Pfeffer und Olivenøl eingelegt. KEIN SALZ.
> Was soll ich sagen, die Pfanne hab ich weggeschmissen, da die so ausgekratzt wurde, das kein Boden mehr da war.
> Das ist super lecker.


----------



## Leif (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*



wodibo schrieb:


> Super Leif #6 und vielen Dank #v
> 
> Ich hab den Thread hier in unserem reisethread verlinkt und hoffe das "unsere Köche" fleißig mitlesen.
> 
> Am besten fand ich den Zubereitungsvorschlag von Muggel aus dem Forum von Norwegen-Freunde. Ich hoffe mal das ich es zitieren darf, da ich ja auch ein Norwegenfreund bin



Hi du.

Schön das ich dir helfen konnte.
ich fand die Zubereitung auch am besten...zumindest läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## raubangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Hier ist eine Rezeptquelle:

http://www.hvalbiff.no


----------



## Fröya (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Ich klaue jetzt einfach mal nordmanns Rezept (Unnskyld, aber du hast ja gesehen, wie ich dein Essen verschlungen habe...), denn ist das mit Abstand beste, was ich jemals aus/mit Wal gegessen habe!!!

Also die beste Art und Weise der Zubereitung ist folgende:
Wal in duenne Scheiben schneiden, in Olivenøl, Pfeffer, Basilikum und Knoblauch ueber Nacht marinieren. Am næchsten Tag ganz scharf in der Pfanne anbraten, aber nur sehr sehr kurz. Oder noch besser: auf den sehr heissen Grill. Innen soll es noch schøn rosig sein. Danach salzen, Salat, Baguette und Kræuterbutter dazu.

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/5691/hvalbiff2nb5.th.jpg


http://img254.*ih.us/img254/8172/hvalbiffmariniertkk2.th.jpg


http://img341.*ih.us/img341/1474/dscn1488yo5.th.jpg


Hab ich jetzt selbst auch schin nachgekocht und es ist einfach sensationell...

Gern mag ich Wal auch in Kapern-Rahmsauce oder im Wrap (wie Gyros geschnitten).


----------



## JunkieXL (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Elch OK Wal ... niemals jungs die sind vom aussterben bedroht und man sollte diese walfänge nicht noch unterstützen indem man sowas kauft ...


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*

Wow, da ist ja schon der Zweite (nach Post 10) mit diesem Text. Und ich dachte schon das es hier richtig rund geht.
Es sind nicht alle Wale vom Aussterben bedroht und es gibt strenge Fangquoten. (mehr gibts von mir nicht zum Thema)

Ich kann mit Deiner Kritik gut leben und werde trotzdem genießen. 
Es gibt mir einfach zu viele Weltverbesserer, die sich dann in ihren 5er BMW setzen um zum Bioladen um die Ecke zu düsen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*



wodibo schrieb:


> Wow, da ist ja schon der Zweite (nach Post 10) mit diesem Text. Und ich dachte schon das es hier richtig rund geht.
> Es sind nicht alle Wale vom Aussterben bedroht und es gibt strenge Fangquoten. (mehr gibts von mir nicht zum Thema)
> 
> *Ich kann mit Deiner Kritik gut leben und werde trotzdem genießen.*
> Es gibt mir einfach zu viele Weltverbesserer, die sich dann in ihren 5er BMW setzen um zum Bioladen um die Ecke zu düsen.


 


 Ich auch.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## raubangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Walfischsteak...*



wodibo schrieb:


> @raubangler
> 
> das ist eine Halbwahrheit. Es stimmt das Wale eine Art schwimmende Giftkonserve sind. Aber dieses Gift wird zu 95% im Fett abgelagert. Das Fleisch selber ist nicht mehr belastet als bei einem Rind, das an der Autobahn grast.




Laut einer Untersuchung der Universität Hokkaido liegt der Quecksilbergehalt bei Muskelfleisch nur 25x über dem japanischen Grenzwert.
Im Gegensatz zur Leber, die den Grenzwert 5000fach toppt, ist das ja fast nichts.

Wie entsorgen die Norweger eigentlich die Innereien und das Fett?
Ist ja hochgradiger Sondermüll!
Einfach in's Meer?


----------

